# 94 740i Newbie with a few questions



## bimmernut (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't laugh, but I can't find the dipstick for the transmission fluid. And is my car considered a E32?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, it is an E32.

E23 1978-1987 7 series
E32 1988-1994 7 series
E38 1995-2001 7 series
E65/66 2002-on 7 series

I think the E32, like the E38, has no dipstick for the transmission. They call it lifetime fluid, but most people say that is the warranty life. So, at about 100,000 miles I will likely have the fluid replaced.

The correct transmission fluid part number should be stamped on the trainsmission case. Use no other type or you may be asking for trouble. It is very expensive.


----------



## bimmernut (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks a billion M.Wong


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

This might help give you an idea. Like I said, I am not 100% sure how similar it is with the older 7ers.
Link to the E38 fluid change procedure

I think you have a 5HP30 transmission and only uses Shell LA 2634 fluid. (BMW# 83-22-9-407-765)

There is some good information here about the fluids and some charts about which transmission you have and which fluid you need. This again says it's lifetime, but I don't think any independent mechanic would agree that lifetime is more than 100K miles. Maybe 150K if you don't plan to keep the car forever? 
Link for fluid information

Link to where I found this info


----------

